
Apple's 'The Morning Show' one of most expensive TV shows ever: report - ycombonator
https://www.businessinsider.com/apple-morning-show-reportedly-one-of-most-expensive-tv-shows-2019-8
======
ycombonator
This is not going to end well for Apple.

